# Dealers in the South East?



## vam (14 February 2015)

Hi guys, i need a bit of help. 
Does anyone know of good dealers in the south east? I have got a few on my list to try but wondered if anyone had any other ideas. Also does anyone know much about Rowebuck Stud? Seems to have what i'm looking for but can't seem to find out much about them.
I'm mainly looking for a horse to show jump to Newcomers at least, nice honest type. 16hh to 16.2hh, no older than 7, don't mind green but has to load, not doing that again. No tbs, ideally wb or Irish, mare or gelding. All the usual, good toe clip etc.
I guess i'm looking for what most people are so i'm sure there are plenty of places to look, I don't have a massive budget either. Champagne taste, lemonade budget!
Only been looking for a few days and already loosing the will to live!
Thank


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (14 February 2015)

Rowebuck Stud is ok, as are Matt Pike and Louis Simmons, know people who have bought from all three and have been happy. Also try Brendon Stud as they had a nice mare for sale. PM me if you struggle to find contact details. How lemonade is your budget?


----------



## vam (14 February 2015)

Thank you, Brendon is on my list but I've heard mixed things about matt. Will put Lewis on my list as well. Budget will go up the longer I'm looking but it's not own brand lemonade  think I'm better getting more cash together but hate being horseless so going to start looking now.


----------



## claire_p2001 (14 February 2015)

It might be a bit further than you want to travel but Kim Barzilay in bucks has some really nice ones and good prices she is worth a call and will have plenty to try so worth the drive. Also John Whinnet also bucks usually has nice ones in from Ireland not sure on prices though.  Good luck with your search x


----------



## kirstie (15 February 2015)

Simon Davies sport horses. Lovely horses come out of that yard and they aren't all mega money either. http://www.sdsporthorses.com

Would be worth giving him a call, he may have something you'd be interested in. If not, most likely he could find it for you.


----------



## vam (16 February 2015)

Thanks all, hopefully going up to see John Winnett on Friday to see what he has. Dont mind having a bit of a drive, its not as if i've got much to take up my time at weekends! I thought i would start out local and then move out a bit but will probably end up going where i see the nice ones.


----------



## lucemoose (16 February 2015)

Im so excited for you! I think my YO latest horse is from John Whinnet, and he is lovely


----------



## vam (16 February 2015)

That good to hear, i wanted go to John's when i was looking before but got Q so didnt bother. It was very much spur of the moment as my instuctor just said he 'might have one in to suit and we will go up to just take a look and get you sat on something. I'll ring him and we'll go up Friday' Possably the shove i needed as i really, really dont like riding strange horses in front of people so horse shopping is pretty much hell for me. All a bit bitter sweet after loosing Q but as i said i dont like being horseless at all.


----------



## Tamski (16 February 2015)

Two that I would recommend are Tristan Fell of Fellside horses and Hugo Payne. Both have nice horses that might fit the bill. Pm me if you need contact details


----------



## Firewell (16 February 2015)

You lost your chestnut boy? Oh no! I've only just seen this  . I'm sorry . Good luck with your horse search, I hope you find something lovely to cheer you up.


----------



## Swirlymurphy (16 February 2015)

Uden Sporthorses sometimes have nice horses in?


----------



## vam (16 February 2015)

Firewell said:



			You lost your chestnut boy? Oh no! I've only just seen this  . I'm sorry . Good luck with your horse search, I hope you find something lovely to cheer you up.
		
Click to expand...

I did  was going to do a post but wasnt sure anyone would remember us as its been so long since i've been on here plus i have soooo many pics its hard to chose a couple.


----------



## kt_p (20 February 2015)

Not really a dealer but Jade Chloe Hall in Berkshire has some lovely horses in at the moment. All will be exactly what she says they are and she produces them beautifully. She has a fb page which she updates regularly but if you want contact details pm me.


----------



## claire_p2001 (21 February 2015)

I agree with above contact Jade she has some lovely looking new horses in


----------



## flipthelid (21 February 2015)

It's a bit out of the way but I have just bought a stunning horse from Stafford Barton Stud in Devon. Lovely people to deal with, very professional and they really do have some classy horses.


----------



## HappyDayz (21 February 2015)

Has anyone heard of jb sport horses in East sussex??


----------



## JennBags (21 February 2015)

No not heard of JB sports horses. 

I can recommend hazelhurst stables - Justin Morgan. Also the guy I got my horse from does a bit of selling, Russell Ingram, he's a whipper in with the Kent & Surrey Bloodhounds and it's been said that he's never sold a bad horse.  He certainly didn't in my case!


----------



## Lucyloo25 (21 February 2015)

Another for Jade Hall, she has loads of lovely ones in at the moment, I don't know if I'm allowed to link on here but send a PM if you would like contact details. 
Also check out as above Uden Sport Horses and Brendon Stud. 

All have quality horses.


----------



## HappyDayz (22 February 2015)

Has anyone heard or dealt with Harriet Crosbie-Barcroft in Battle, East Sussex?


----------



## claire_p2001 (2 March 2015)

How are you getting on with your search?


----------



## vam (2 March 2015)

I'm not really, unfortunately. Ive decided to be sensible and spend the next few months saving, me and my oh are planning to buy a place this year so figured while I'm not paying for a horse it would be a good time to really put some cash away to cover the extras. There should be some left over for a horse but I do need these next few months. A bit gutted as really want to look but house trumps horse at the moment. That said I'm still looking as you never know what might come up but I'm being very picky and the budget at the moment is far less than I would like for the sort of horse I want. 
It sucks being sensible


----------



## ljohnsonsj (2 March 2015)

A few hours drive, but Darren Smith In Northalleton has some amazing horses in and at really good prices


----------



## claire_p2001 (2 March 2015)

You must feel lost without a horse it's a hard but sensible decision. I believe in fate the perfect horse will find you &#9786;&#65039; I hope one day to see you back out and about at a show x


----------



## vam (3 March 2015)

Thank you, I do, the evenings are rubbish. I know its for the best but its really hard not looking as I  keep seeing ones that I like. I very much think what will be, will be but knowing my luck I'll wait 6 months then it will take me another 6 to find the right one! 
I can't wait to be out and about as I do miss competing.


----------



## Luci07 (3 March 2015)

Oh good luck. I was reading your thread with interest. My YO is in Reigate and has just taken on a 5 year old mare to sell. Mare looks to be quite serious on the Showjumping stakes as they haven't been able to bottom her out yet! Mare turned out be a lot better than the owner had thought hence deciding to sell her as she wants a RC general horse and this mare is not that.


----------



## vam (4 March 2015)

Hmmm could you send me some details if you have any? I'm still looking ish but it does depend on the horse.


----------



## Luci07 (4 March 2015)

There is a video of her on Facebook..look up Emily Taggart eventing and the mare is on there.


----------



## Mrsbmobile (19 June 2016)

HappyDayz said:



			Has anyone heard or dealt with Harriet Crosbie-Barcroft in Battle, East Sussex?
		
Click to expand...

We are looking to buy from this lady and I'm wondering what your experience was like?  I can't find out much about their business....Cornerwood Stud?
Any info greatly received.
Thank you.


----------



## HappyDayz (19 June 2016)

I never went in the end but a friend did and didn't bother getting on. Horse wasn't as described sadly. I don't know if it was a one off or not. Was described as an easy ride buy it clearly wasn't from the guy showing the horse. Fingers crossed you will tell us it was a one off x


----------



## Mrsbmobile (19 June 2016)

HappyDayz said:



			I never went in the end but a friend did and didn't bother getting on. Horse wasn't as described sadly. I don't know if it was a one off or not. Was described as an easy ride buy it clearly wasn't from the guy showing the horse. Fingers crossed you will tell us it was a one off x
		
Click to expand...

Thanks.  We went for a second try today.  Horse seems perfect but I did some homework on them and couldn't find out much about them either as individuals or the business.  Hence when I found this thread I was quite excited!
I'll let you know how we get on....all looks good so far...
Fingers crossed.


----------



## npage123 (19 June 2016)

Two friends have bought lovely horses from Rowebuck Stud and were very pleased with the way in which the trying of the horses went.  They were free to ride any horse they fancied to ascertain what they were like (from the more laid-back, experienced horses to the younger ones with a bit more spark in the) and the owner Elliot couldn't have been more patient and helpful.

Also, Martin's Irish Horses has got a superb reputation.  Some of the horses they sell are quite small, and there are a lot of Connemaras or Connie crosses, but they also sell bigger horses and all of them are competent in SJ and XC.  If you're not in a big rush to buy one yet, then do get hold of the owners there and they really try their best to find a horse which you specify that you would like.

http://www.martinsirishhorses.com/

Good luck


----------



## Mrsbmobile (21 June 2016)

Sad outcome from Cornwood Stud .....Horse was indeed lovely and perfect for us, nothing wrong with the horse that I am aware of.  We had agreed to buy at the full asking price and offered a deposit which was declined and we had arranged vetting.  Unbeknown to us, they were using us to bid up the price with another buyer on the phone.  Having agreed to purchase, shaken on it, and given us his word the horse was ours, they text me the following morning to say that they had sold 'our' horse to another buyer for more money!  
- A disgraceful way to do business in my book.
They came across as really nice people and the girl, Harriet was very pleasant, but sadly he, Tom, is just another greedy horse salesman.
Feeling really let down here and my daughter is devastated having set her heart on the horse.
I have given them the opportunity to put things right by finding us another horse and we will see what they come back with.
...Meanwhile... back to the drawing board.


----------



## vam (22 June 2016)

I actually bought a lovely mare from Kim at Kimba Stud a couple of months ago in the end. Really nice to deal with and had lots in so would recommend her.


----------



## onemoretime (23 June 2016)

Mrsbmobile said:



			Sad outcome from Cornwood Stud .....Horse was indeed lovely and perfect for us, nothing wrong with the horse that I am aware of.  We had agreed to buy at the full asking price and offered a deposit which was declined and we had arranged vetting.  Unbeknown to us, they were using us to bid up the price with another buyer on the phone.  Having agreed to purchase, shaken on it, and given us his word the horse was ours, they text me the following morning to say that they had sold 'our' horse to another buyer for more money!  
- A disgraceful way to do business in my book.
They came across as really nice people and the girl, Harriet was very pleasant, but sadly he, Tom, is just another greedy horse salesman.
Feeling really let down here and my daughter is devastated having set her heart on the horse.
I have given them the opportunity to put things right by finding us another horse and we will see what they come back with.
...Meanwhile... back to the drawing board.
		
Click to expand...

  Sorry to read this.  I had a very similar thing done to me last year.  I had been to see the horse twice, had ridden him out on a hack on the Thursday and had booked the vet  only to get a call the next day saying that someone had come into the yard, tried the horse and the vet was coming in on the 
Monday.  There are some very nasty and unbusiness like people selling horses today.  Would you really want to do business with them again?


----------



## JennBags (23 June 2016)

Mrsbmobile said:



			I have given them the opportunity to put things right by finding us another horse and we will see what they come back with.
...Meanwhile... back to the drawing board.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest, I wouldn't be giving them the opportunity to put things right.  That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Deltaflyer (24 June 2016)

vam said:



			I actually bought a lovely mare from Kim at Kimba Stud a couple of months ago in the end. Really nice to deal with and had lots in so would recommend her.
		
Click to expand...

Just spotted this. Did you buy one of her lovely homebreds? I've known Kim for years and she does have some lovely horses and she used to own Tinka's Serenade.


----------



## RidingAgain (16 January 2022)

Found this old thread and adding to it in case anyone else looks for info in future. I had a really negative and costly experience with this woman & stud. I would be wary.


----------

